

Tell HN: Advice from my fortune cookie - BrandonM

"If you keep too busy learning the tricks of the trade, you may never learn the trade."<p>This was the fortune I received today with my lunch. I thought it was a good reminder and a nice phrasing of the importance of getting things done.<p>It can be easy to waste time spinning our wheels learning one paradigm after another. For many of us, we already know enough to build anything we'd like. At some point, it's time to stop learning and start building something people want.<p>For many of us, that time is now.
======
wmeredith
A similar lesson is passed along in Starcraft playing circles, which is stop
teching and go kill your competitor.

------
xlorm
Your Chinese restaurant must have a good fortune cookie supplier. Mine are
always completely useless (and often false) statements like "You appreciate
fine art".

~~~
pasbesoin
I have found the fortunes (and the cookies themselves) from Golden Dragon
Fortune Cookies, in Chicago, to be the best I've encountered. Not only are
they interesting and enjoyable; their diversity and number are kind of
astounding.

------
hugh3
Except in bed.

